# 522 increase disk space



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

I told my daughter that she could increase her disk space by clearing out all recording and do a cold reboot. She tried this and still has 100 hours. I cannot find the posts here discussing this. Has this software been released?


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

I believe what you were thinking of is for the 625 not the 522.
If you do what you said on a 625 the record time goes from 100 to 150.
I'm not aware of any increase for the 522.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=105691


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

I thought that one of the threads said that the disk space increase was due to repartitioning to remove the "dish on demand" area. Since that area is on the 522 as well as the 625 then presumably it should work for either.

Neil


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Grampa67 said:


> I told my daughter that she could increase her disk space by clearing out all recording and do a cold reboot.


Yeah I have a 625 and I believe it's only for that.

However, it's not a cold reboot that repartitions the disk for the 150 hours. It's the nightly update. You could tell your daughter to change the night update to like 2 minutes from right now and see what happens. Since, she unfortunately deleted all her recordings  she's got nothing to lose.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

I'm almost positive it works for the 522 as well, any confirmations?


----------



## catnapped (Dec 15, 2007)

It doesn't work on the 522--doesn't have enough hard drive space to add another 50 hours. I tried it on the 522 I had for a short time but no change (definitely does work on the 625)


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

catnapped said:


> It doesn't work on the 522--doesn't have enough hard drive space to add another 50 hours. I tried it on the 522 I had for a short time but no change (definitely does work on the 625)


I thought the whole point of the change was getting rid of the on demand partition and utilizing that space for regular recording. Since the 522 has that on demand partition, then I would think that there would be some gain by the software change even if it is less than 50 hours.

Neil


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I maybe wrong but I think I heard one time that the diffrence between the 522 and the 625 is that the 625 has a 2nd hard drive for the VOD. The 522 has to share its drive for the VOD stuff.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

522 is supposed to have a single 120GB (some say 160GB ??)
625 is supposed to have a single 250GB
this is why the 625 can add the extra 50 hours
perhaps what you heard was a seperate partition for VOD instead of a 2nd drive.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

So is Dish giving up on video on demand?

They might have more luck with it if they had more PPV choices and it cost the same as the PPV channels.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't think they are giving up on VOD. I have a 522, and I have 22 items on there right now.

Unless they somehow "know" that if you clear your drive now, you don't want VOD.

For people who have cleared their drives since this was announced, do you still get VOD stuff accumulating on there?


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My VOD has zero items in it.

I haven't purged what is stored in my 522.

Bob


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I can say with 110% accuracy (yeah, that IS more than 100%) that the 522 will not allow for any additional space. The 625 was built with a larger hard drive (250GB) that was originally intended to be released as an upgrade for the 522, much like the 722 trumps the 622 in space but mimicks nearly every feature. But, when 522 inventory plummeted, E* withheld the upgraded space so that it could fairly replace 522's with 625's.

Now that the software has been released, the original portion of the HDD that was intended to be available at launch was released for use by the end user. VOD is not going away, it is not planned to go away, and probably would only be upgraded to IPTV DishOnline if it were to ever change. 

My 625 has over 30 VOD events ready to purchase - I won't do it because I like to record my PPV's but that doesn't mean it's a useless feature.


----------

